

Ebay's painful UI - pud
https://img.skitch.com/20110618-xg9hnka6xhxcxhp8xf3177p917.jpg

======
pbreit
It's really amazing how poor ebay's user experience is. But the ads are
obnoxiously user hostile. Advertising on the Internet is fine but it does not
belong on eBay utility pages or competing with sellers' items.

